# Remove/replace Simplicity Steering Spindle



## mcarrizales (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello, I have a broken (I believe) steering spindle. I would like to remove it, inspect and replace if possible. My question is - How in the heck do I remove it? I looked up parts and found it in a diagram but the diagram shows a bolt in the top and, as you can see from the photo, it appears to be welded on. Can anyone tell me how to remove this spindle?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What model/year is it ?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm afraid to say, it looks like to me that if you service that spindle you have to cut the top off the old one and replace with a special spindle replacement (service) kit that includes all new parts and some parts not on original like woodruff key, special arm with hub to fit special spindle, washer and cap screw. Don't know why they didn't just use those on original. Right side is held in with clip. Apparently was not originally designed to be serviced.


----------



## mcarrizales (Jul 12, 2014)

jhngardner367 said:


> What model/year is it ?


Model #1693974 Mfg#1694016. I bought this used and was not sure on year but according to Simplicity Cust.Svc 2002-2004.

Thank you in advance for any help.

Mack


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

+1,on skunkhome. Grind off the top,and replace it.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Like jhnGardner said grind off the top and see if you can remove but you may find that you have to cut below the arm. If grinding the top off releases the arb you may be able to reuse by drilling and tapping top of kingpin and applying your own washer and capscrew ( I did that when I added thrust bearings on my older Simplicity). But I'm afraid it is all welded together and only course of action for the average backyard mechanic is to buy the service kit.


----------



## mcarrizales (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you all for your help. Does anyone have an idea if me using the service kit will be any different than what the dealer would be able to do? The spindle on the other side looks exactly the same as this side, and I'm considering changing both just so they look the same. I'm funny that way. 
Any help is appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The service kit,as skunkhome said is the best bet for someone that may not have the skills,or welders,etc.,to do it the "factory way". 
They make it easier for you to do any repairs,later,as well.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't see a service kit listed for the right side. The manual shows that it is held in my a retainer clip/ring. Item 42. So yours is welded on both sides?
I don't know how good your local dealer is. I my local dealer is of no value whatsoever so I do all of my parts trading with Brenda at www.sandylakeimp.com 
I deal with her mostly on vintage parts but she knows her stuff.


----------

